# What do you do with you Vizsla in the Winter?



## littlebit

I am a first time Vizsla owner with an 11 month old puppy. I got her in January but as a small puppy I wouldn't let her stay outside during the cold weather for very long. I have owned dogs all my life but never a dog with such strict exercise requirements or short coat. I live in Atlanta, GA so our winters for the most part are very mild. I want to keep her exercise routine the same but don't want her to freeze. My other dog, a 5 year old cocker spaniel, LOVES cold weather and playing in the snow if we get any. Will my Vizsla enjoy the snow? Should I get her some boots to wear or a coat? Being a good ole southern boy my boyfriend is clearly opposed to dressing dogs but she is my baby and I want her to be warm and comfortable.


----------



## SweetCaroline

Hi - We get some REALLY cold days here (Ontario, Canada). I think there was only a couple of days we didn't really go out last year - mainly cause it was snowing and blowing too much and I couldn't see anything.

I do have a jacket (http://www.chillydogs.ca/ ) for my Vizsla and he lets me know when it's time to wear it, i.e. if he puts the brakes on at the door that means "I'm cold, put my Chilly Dog on!" and then he's good to go.

Re: Boots - I did get him some and I found them "ok" - I use them when we go walking on the road to protect his feet from the salt but I prefer the cream stuff for going out to play in the snow as the snow chunks were getting caught in the cuff of the boots - Pretty sure you won't have that problem 

Hope that helps!
Carol


----------



## littlebit

Thank you so much. I will probably get her a jacket for our hikes in the mountains and maybe some boots-just to make my boyfriend roll his eyes lol.


----------



## Linescreamer

If the dog is moving he/she will be fine down to about 15 degrees F. If they are standing or sitting still, I would be concerned under 40 degrees. I had Copper out on the river this past weekend. It was low 50s and raining hard. He was fine when he was moving. When the rain came down and the wind picked up and he was sitting, he got cold. He still went swimming and had fun!


----------



## gunnr

littlebit

Firstly your new baby does not have a short coat. She has only one coat, and as such she has no undercoat to trap heat next to her body, as the cocker does. It's an important distinction.

I'm certain your Vizsla will love the snow. Mine do, and all the ones I had before them loved snow also. Snow is no big deal to a Vizsla. They are quite adept and agile in the snow, as your cocker will soon find out. 
If she is left to just sit outside in the snow, yes she will get cold. If she's moving around and playing and hunting, she'll be fine. Each dog is a little different with respect to it's tolerance to cold. just as humans are.
What will give her problems is combing any of these conditions Cold, Windy, Wet. Individually they are not a big deal. Put them together, and her lack of an undercoat can quickly compromise her. 

There is nothing wrong with having a coat or vest for her, and additionally an old towel. She may not need them while she's horsing about, but having them with you while she's romping about in the cold and wet is a very prudent measure. I live in Connecticut
and carry them with me if the dogs are in the woods. I don't leave my dogs unattended outside at any time, so it's not a concern at home.
If "your good 'ol boy" has problem with "dressing her up". Get some Camo gear from Cabela's. Hunt vests, Neoprene Vests, etc. Tell him it's tactical gear for dogs.


----------



## SweetCaroline

> Get some Camo gear from Cabela's. Hunt vests, Neoprene Vests, etc. Tell him it's tactical gear for dogs.


LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian

Yes, camo is always cool.
But if you want your V to look bad a$$ then get one of these.
This is how Kian travels the streets of Toronto on very cold days, if he's not wearing his Chillydogs jacket. 

;D


----------



## kellygh

That sweater on Kian is great 8)!! My 6 y/o son is going to be a "skeleton ninja" for Halloween. He's super fascinated with skulls, mummies, Egyptian hx etc. He would get a kick, and I would too, because it would be a funny mock on Pumpkin's character! A hoot! Where did you get (I'm in the states)? I'm hopeful online???


----------



## Crazy Kian

We stumbled upon it in a pet store but here is the website. 
I am sure you can order it online.
http://www.chillydogsweaters.com/index.php?main_page


----------



## Mischa

Gunnr said:


> Tell him it's tactical gear for dogs.


hahahaha
If we had a male, the word tactical is probably the only word that would get me to buy him a coat. ;D
Since we have a "daddies little girl" instead, I ordered her a sweater and jacket last fall before the cold hit so she'd be nice and warm when it did...

I've never been to Georgia but Tennessee is just north and I know they can get temps below freezing occasionally. I'm sure you'll get good use out of a sweater or jacket, especially up in the mountains.

You can get a very good indication of their body temp by touching their ears.


----------



## Suliko

Kian rocks the sweater! 8)

Sophie occasionally wears this warm trench coat: https://teckelklub.com/products/the-trench She only wears it when it's snowing outside and doesn't mind it at all. She doesn't like anything wet falling on her: rain, shower, snow, water sprinklers. However, rain or snow doesn't prevent us from our daily walks in the woods. MA winters can get cold, but it is dry cold and therefore not too bad. I'm originally from Latvia (tiny country in NE Europe), and winters there can be very, very cold and humid...so, maybe my "thermometer" for MA winters is a bit off  I imagine Georgia winters would seem really warm for me and I most likely wouldn't use a coat for my Vizsla there at all.


----------



## Keneomac

I have to second or third the coats from http://chillydogs.ca/ we have both the Great White North and Chilly Sweater and love them both! We use those regularly and when we do something a little more active we use the Ruffwear Cloud Chaser. These coats got use through Massachusetts winters and now that we live in Colorado I am sure they will work here too!

I also agree with everyone who said as long as they are running around they are good down to about 35-40 degrees. Below that Darwin wants his coat on! 

We also swear by Musher's Secret for his paws! The stuff is amazing and is so much easier to use than boots!


----------



## mlenzen

I have 2 Vizslas that wear jackets that I got from Lands End for about $25. They love being out in the cold and these jackets have served us well.

http://www.landsend.com/pp/PetSqual...RCH=IDX_ForTheHome-_-JustforDogs&origin=index


----------



## RoxieVizsla

mlenzen said:


> I have 2 Vizslas that wear jackets that I got from Lands End for about $25. They love being out in the cold and these jackets have served us well.
> 
> http://www.landsend.com/pp/PetSqual...RCH=IDX_ForTheHome-_-JustforDogs&origin=index


What size jacket does your dog wear? I can't find where the sizing chart is on their site. I am guessing a medium, but wondering what you have purchased. Looks great, thanks!


----------



## Linescreamer

mlenzen said:


> I have 2 Vizslas that wear jackets that I got from Lands End for about $25. They love being out in the cold and these jackets have served us well.
> 
> http://www.landsend.com/pp/PetSqual...RCH=IDX_ForTheHome-_-JustforDogs&origin=index


Copper wears the same one, same color! He did chew it off when I left him in the car during a snow storm once. :-\


----------



## datacan

Anyone concerned male Vs may freeze their nuts? These dogs are very short haired, especially the younger ones don't have a full coat yet. 
Stupid question?  
Winters are pretty cold and long.
I found this picture on the net last summer and just had to save it...


----------



## denparkin

Love that picture datacan!


----------



## Crazy Kian

A friend of mine has an intact male V, they light up like christmas ornaments they turn so red in the winter


----------



## ctracyverizon

That sweat suit is cool!

I just got a hoodie for Summit and couple Ruffwear coat's and boots for Winter in Maryland.

Check out the way these vizslas have their legs wrapped for snow shoeing with their owner. (Breeder in Denver)
Good info on how and what to use.

http://www.fusionvizslas.com/snowshoeing_with_vizslas.html


----------



## Aimless1

Fun link! I imagine with the wet snow we get in west Michigan those trips out should be even shorter, even though our temps seldom dip below the 20s.


----------



## ironman_stittsville

ctracyverizon said:


> Check out the way these vizslas have their legs wrapped for snow shoeing with their owner. (Breeder in Denver)
> Good info on how and what to use.
> 
> http://www.fusionvizslas.com/snowshoeing_with_vizslas.html


Great link. Thank you.

I live in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. We can get quite a bit of snow here but I haven't had to use coats too often on Phoebe. When it's very cold we will usually do a much shorter walk and I keep an eye on her thigh muscles. When they are quivery then she is too cold and we head home quickly. Most times we are out in the winter we can find shelter from the wind in the forest and she keeps moving so much that she seems to be warm enough.

Rh.


----------



## raps702

Just ordered the sweater (skull cross bones) from chilly dogs. (for cold days) Was wondering what options would be good for our dog for rainy days as we live in Seattle and as you know it rains frequently. Looks like the teckelklub coat, chillydogs rain slicker, and the lands end squall jacket are all good options, our dog Axel does wear a harness most days so the jacket should fit in accordance with that. Just curious to see what most people use for their dogs? If any? Thanks


----------



## harrigab

being a smooth/wire haired cross, I don't think Ruby will need one, even though we've had quite cold winters here in the uk for the last couple of years.


----------



## redrover

Just ordered a quilted pet coat from Land's End for Jasper, the spoiled dog. He's getting the bright yellow one! I was going to get a Chilly Dogs coat, but he's still growing and I didn't really want to spend quite that much money in case he doesn't grow to the size I'm anticipating. 

His first real winter in Minnesota should be interesting. I can't decide if he's going to need boots or not...going to get some musher's secret, though! I'll be knitting him an ear muff too, as soon as I finish a hat for my own ears!


----------



## raps702

redrover- Yes the lands end coats are quite cheaper than the chilly dogs coat, Axel just turned 12 months old so I was also worried about investing money into something he may grow out of soon.

Well at least you can knit, should save you some money. I used to live in Thunder Bay, and I remember the cold winters in the North.


----------



## AuroraDave

*Petco sells that sweater.*



kellygh said:


> That sweater on Kian is great 8)!! My 6 y/o son is going to be a "skeleton ninja" for Halloween. He's super fascinated with skulls, mummies, Egyptian hx etc. He would get a kick, and I would too, because it would be a funny mock on Pumpkin's character! A hoot! Where did you get (I'm in the states)? I'm hopeful online???


Petco sells that sweater.


----------



## cosmoKenney

I think they like it...


----------

